# Fenerbahce vs Gaziantepspor TURKEY SUPER LEAGUE asian sports



## fayeokay (Jan 9, 2012)

Fenerbahce vs Gaziantepspor TURKEY SUPER LEAGUE asian sports betting 1/10 2AM GMT+8

Fenerbahce has played 8 Turkish Super Lig matches this season on sukru Saracoglu Stadyumu. On home ground Fenerbahce has won 6, drawn 2 and lost 0 matches. This ranks Sari Kanaryalar (The Yellow Canaries) 1st in home team performance in the Turkish Super Lig.


1x2 odds offered in 12--BET asian sports betting 

Fenerbahce 1.39
Gaziantepspor 8.80
Draw 4.05


----------

